# Cat Nordling Oake !



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 17, 2017)

The 'covergirl':batting: of the last-ever print edition of DIMZ passed away this afternoon. www.catay.com was a very important early photoessay website that had fresh content weekly for a number of years beginning a decade-and-a-half ago. Really one of the online pioneers:bow: giving us all content from a witty and brilliant graphic designer! The site featured an SSBBW's unfiltered POV which jumped thru that 'funny' hoop we all had to jump thru back then... enabling her subsequent emulators:blush: to skip the jump and aim for the Mainstream.:kiss2: http://www.catay.com


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2017)

That is shattering news. Cat was always so vibrantly herself that it is hard to imagine her stopped.

My condolences to all who knew her personally.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 18, 2017)

RIP, free-spirited one. 

View attachment cat_2017_09_17_rip.jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 18, 2017)

This is such sad, sad news. She was such a beautiful, bright light in the world. Rest in Peace, Cat.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 19, 2017)

Cat was an online friend to both me and Sandie for many years, and she was one of the first to send her condolences to me last year when I lost Sandie. Her websites did so much to bring humor into the world and she helped raise so many women's self-esteem through her example. The world was a better place because Cat was in it, and she will be missed.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 20, 2017)

I didn't know her personally, but I loved everything she did. She always had the most delightful sense of humor and a sharp eye as a photographer. I am so sad to hear about her passing. I hope her friends and loved ones soon find peace in a world without her.

Much love and respect, Cat. You were an original in more ways than one.


----------



## Am Jim (Sep 20, 2017)

Crap, this is really sad news.


----------



## Guy (Sep 20, 2017)

So sad to loose someone of Cat's calibre. Funny, sweet of heart and kind of spirit, she had the most expressive of smiles. We will miss this happy girl. Condolence to her family.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 21, 2017)

RIP to Cat and Condolences to her family and friends. I hope that someone starts a thread for Cat as this is news that can easily be missed. Such a shame


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2017)

Cat was a force to be admired. She was one of the first fat girls I saw that people admired!!! She wore what she wanted to. She had fabulous pictures that she posted (many she created herself BEFORE we had all this high tech computer help). She created costumes for herself. She posted these online for the world to see. I remember her displaying her beautiful body flying thru the air or being a goddess on a column.

She traveled everywhere and posted those pictures for us to see. I never got a chance to meet in person but we talked thru the internet. She always had time for her "fans". Cat was gracious and bawdy. I am sorry her light burned out so soon but that happens sometimes when the fire is hot and bright.

Cat has a place in my book of role models and trail blazers for fat women. She was instrumental in making the words "fat woman" something I did not have to fear. I could hold my head up thanks to that cute, dancing, butterfly in her pics wearing a catsuit. She was beautiful, inside and out. Well done my dear. Rest in peace until we meet again in heaven.

M2M
Moore2Me


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 21, 2017)

Awww, nooo, that's so sad. May she rest in peace. Condolences to her friends and loved ones. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## c49999 (Sep 22, 2017)

This is very sad for me too. She got my attention all the way back when I surfed onto what was then Pencomputing.com/members/dimensionsmagazine/forums... Or something like that.

I was in college back then and trying to make sense of why I liked curves more than the hardbodies that is celebrated in magazine. Cat was one of the many stand up people then that helped me become comfortable in my skin now

Now as we are getting older and the ones who are passing away I am beginning to worry about the love of my life and if I should be looking at specific things before it becomes to late. If anyone is brave enough (with family's consent of course) to share what has happened either here or by PM I would be grateful. 

I believe the members we have lost would love reply to this post in a thoughtful and caring way. Rest in peace Cat, and all, and peace to everyone here


----------



## dan (Sep 22, 2017)

Cat....Catay...Rest in peace. You were one of a kind. Your a beautiful women...So sorry you left us WAY too soon.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 24, 2017)

My condolences to her friends and family.

On a mod note, I thought that Cat's passing was deserving of its own thread here as well a mention in the obituary thread. Hope nobody minds this.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Sep 24, 2017)

CAT will be missed. Condolences to her family.


----------



## mp7251 (Sep 27, 2017)

she is and will be missed


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 1, 2017)

R.I.P catay


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 5, 2017)

Cat's obituary on the Minneapolis Star Tribune.

http://www.startribune.com/catherine-oakeson-obituary-she-advocated-plus-size-positivity/449495693/


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you for link, Conrad. What a nice obituary. She deserved every word. The world will miss her bright light. I can't help but think of her up in heaven, spreading her creative soul in fun and clever ways. She was taken from earth too soon, but I'm sure her light shines just as brightly in heaven. It is almost Halloween. I'm sure she is up to some cute mischief!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm glad she has a separate thread now. Deserves it.


----------



## Marlayna (Oct 7, 2017)

Webmaster said:


> Cat's obituary on the Minneapolis Star Tribune.
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/catherine-oakeson-obituary-she-advocated-plus-size-positivity/449495693/


Wow, that was beautiful.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Ned, and Conrad. We live in the Twin Cities but, somehow, I missed both this thread and the obit.

Cat - the dynamic, irrepressible, irreplaceable Cat! I was fortunate enough to meet her - once - years ago, probably at one of her Game Nights. It may have been at Black Bear Crossing. We walked in for a cuppa and realized that we were in her presence. We talked, briefly, shared a hug, and moved on. My knees still shake when I think of it. 

I did correspond with her occasionally - just the sort of frivolity I used to post when my handle was Punster

Cat - so much in that obituary that I never knew. If your eyes were too narrowly focused, you could miss her beauty. If your soul were not sufficiently developed, you could miss the depths of hers.

At age 80, I find myself saying Goodbye almost weekly. Now I say it again: 

*Goodbye, Cat. If you're not too busy flitting amongst the galaxies, drop by and visit us occasionally. The world could sure use a few more hugs right now.*


----------



## John Walters (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm saddened to hear this news, RIP Catay. You we're very sweet and wonderful person.


----------

